# So I got half my stocking chosen, now what should I add!?



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

So I have a 38 gal. So far I've decided on getting a breeding pair of Bolivian rams, and a breeding pair of German blue rams.

Now I need to figure out what else I want!
Since these are small fish. I think I need a fish which is big, but nice for my centerpiece fish. What do you think this could be!?
Maybe an angel or.... Your suggestions?
Then since I have successfully raise 8 baby cories, I was wondering if I could put q school of like 5 in here? Would the rams get irritated with these guys?
Next I think I need either 2 more medium sized fish, or a school of little ones.
So could I either get a school of tetras. And or 2 killifish, or something else you guys recamend. Maybe some rainbow fish or gourami? Or something.

Any ideas how u would stock this tank... With my rams included


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

id really like to get some killifish! likea breeidng pair? so what do you think of
2 bolivian rams male and female
2 german rams male and female
2 killifish male and female( can i get any kind)(i will pick which ever the store has)
maybe a school of tetras
and an angel or something


----------



## J_Nordstrom (Sep 24, 2011)

Well if these pairs do breed, what are you planning on doing with the babies? You may not even have enough room then. I'm not sure but wouldn't the cories eat the eggs? And wouldn't an angel attack the rams?


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

no angels would not attack the rams. and o yea the corys will eat the eggs. well i will sell the babies if any of them even make it to a sellable size.


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

Most killis wont work as they occupy the same area as the angels, and may get quite big. If you have a school of cories, then i highly doubt any eggs will make it, let alone fry. I say go for the cories if you don't mind having no fry produced at all, and skip the killis and just get a school of tetras instead; tetras can be quite colourful, won't bother the cichlids (unless there are eggs/fry), and make for very nice dithers.


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

Lyretail killi will work in a pair have done it. Australe is what you're after. 2" fish. Gotta keep the current low lots of hiding spots. They dislike warm water but they will adapt. Pick either the blue rams or the bolivians wont work long term.

Ideal:

pair bolivian 
pair angel
school mellow tetra
school cory
bn pleco

Remove any eggs. Or just let the corys get them with the lights off. The pleco will handle the angel eggs.


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

Y wouldn't a pair of German blues and a pair of Bolivian rams work together in this tank?


----------



## ADG (Jan 2, 2011)

You're going to be compromising on water parameters to get them both in there.

Blue Rams like it hot at 84f, with a ph of 5-6.
Bolivian Rams like it cooler at 78f, with a higher ph range of 6-8.

Whatever you do will be a compromise.

You might want to consider the needs of the fish rather than your own fancies when deciding on your stocking list for that reason, after all you've got an obligation to care for your chosen fish to the best of your ability, and I don't think compromising the parameters to get them both in meets that obligation.


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

ADG said:


> You're going to be compromising on water parameters to get them both in there.
> 
> Blue Rams like it hot at 84f, with a ph of 5-6.
> Bolivian Rams like it cooler at 78f, with a higher ph range of 6-8.
> ...


Yes and no... If the fish are wild caught, then yes you are correct. However, the german ram is a man made strain, that is usually mass bred in parts of Asia; the water there is often hard and neutral to alkaline, so the fish, more than likely, have become used to water at a higher pH. As for temperature, my german rams did fine in water at 80-82F, but showed the best colours when the water was over 84F. A pair of GBR and a pair of bolivians CAN work, it's just not recommended. Wild fish though, are a totally different story. You'll want to match pH/hardness with them as much as possible.


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

ADG said:


> You're going to be compromising on water parameters to get them both in there.
> 
> Blue Rams like it hot at 84f, with a ph of 5-6.
> Bolivian Rams like it cooler at 78f, with a higher ph range of 6-8.
> ...


That, and the two pairs of bottom dwelling dwarf cichlids don't want to share that much space. It could happen that it works out but I think the odds are 99:1 against. Also if I may speak to the other comment regarding being captive bred many gens, its true CB blue rams can take lower temperatures but the healthiest blue/german/wild rams I have seen over the years were always in acidic water at 84 or so temperature. Much longer lived as well. So that is saying something I think, and should be considered, on top of the fact that it's just a bad idea. IMHO, of course. Also about Bolivian Rams they always look like garbage below 7. The nicest Bolivian Rams color up in alkaline water. For blue rams its acidic water. It's trying to grow apples on an orange tree in 3 different ways and its just not good.

Even if you had 100 gallons I'd still say bad idea just because I believe the blue rams do so much better acidic and hot.

The nicest blue/german/wc ram is always the one some guy put in with his discus at 84 85 and a pH of 6 or so. Think about it. We just want to help and prevent a headache for you and pain to the fish.

JM2C

It's possible that a single dwarf acara or similar would work, along with a pair of bolivians. Would I do it? No, but the odds would be 60:1 which I like over 99.
The best cichlid to keep with bolivians is angelfish as they tend not to awknowledge eachother's existance.

If the odds were better even 2:1 I'd say try it and keep an eye on it and remove X if Y happens but the odds are so bad for so many reasons I say nay nay.

Sorry to beat a dead horse but again

pair bolivian 
pair angel 
school mellow tetra <billion options here of mellow smaller tetras OR even cherry barbs would work. 
school cory 
bn pleco

is what I suggest to you. That tank won't have issues. The eggs from the angels get eaten at night by the pleco or you remove them to prevent aggression. The corys will hoover the ram eggs on the first night, not that they defend them well anyways. And you're good. Its a nice tank. Even in a 55 I'd do (and did) that.


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

Ah! Thanks for looking out for my best interests! I just keep putting what I want over what can happen. Well I guess I am willing to give up the german blue rams from my stocking!
But since I like the idea of having a lot of rams. Do you think I could do...
4 Bolivian rams (2 pairs)
A pair of angels,
A school of tetras,
No cores,
And I was wonderingif this tank would be big enough for a common pleco(the ones thT get a foot long+) because my friends mom rescued one and it Ia not in a 15 high gal tank. And I'm wondering if I could rescue it and put it in a larger tank(my 38 gal)
Or insteAd of the pleco a farlowella catfish? The really skinning stick like suckers?
Or any other cool fish?


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

There's no point in arguing with aquariam, so all I'm going to say is that most of the people on here would probably say that 2 pairs of bolivian rams will be fine in a 36 INCH tank. Your tank, I assume, has a 36 by 12 inch footprint, so 2 pairs would be fine. If you're still unsure, add some driftwood to split the tank in half. The angels are fine and the tetras are fine, but absolutely NO common pleco; they get over 2 feet and produce more waste than your entire stock list times two. I wouldn't try to cram random miscellanious fish in there either; it's probably not a good idea. If you have a very tightly covered lid, I'd say you could try a school of hatchet fish as well, but they'll jump if there's the slightest opening in your tank.


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

BelieveInBlue said:


> There's no point in arguing with aquariam


 :-? I'm good with it....



jsmeesterr said:


> Ah! Thanks for looking out for my best interests! I just keep putting what I want over what can happen. Well I guess I am willing to give up the german blue rams from my stocking!
> But since I like the idea of having a lot of rams. Do you think I could do...
> 4 Bolivian rams (2 pairs)
> A pair of angels,
> ...


Here's what I'll say, I personally wouldn't do it, but if you set it up just right, with a proper territory divider like a large log diagonally across the tank and equally good spawning sites with rounded stones and cover on either end, a tall sword plant or anubias in the middle for the angel or angel pair, yes, you could likely get away with it. I wouldn't do it is all I'm saying. Yes there are stick like suckers that are hardy the name eludes me.

Any reason you don't like corys? They're a great cleanup crew you never have uneaten food on the bottom when you vaccuum (of course they too must be fed) and they are adorable.

Anyways, pleco wise how about a bushynose? It stays small. you could get 1 bushynose and 1 clown pleco, for instance. They will coexist peacefully. The clown needs soft wood in its diet. Sera catfish chips and/or soft wood (ie malaysian driftwood) in the tank are a must. The Clown I'm talking about is Panaque maccus.

You could choose from many tetras depending on the shape and size you prefer. For color matching with what you're getting I'm thinking bleeding hearts. The black and red play off well colored bolivians well. They are well behaved fish and tend to school fairly well. Some tetras school very poorly, some school spectacularly (ie the rummynose). I don't like that fish. Just the look. To each his own.

So if you must, how about
1 or pair angelfish
2  pair bolivians
1 bushynose pleco
school (9?) bleedingheart tetra
?

Do you know how to sex angels and rams? Someone's going to pop in and say you can't sex angels but you can totally sex angels from a profile shot. Just like many fish. Subtle differences you learn to spot when you've bred them.


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

Yup I no how tO sex bolvian rams now, but not angels so I'll have to do some research! I'd love to get a pair of angels yes I will deffanitly will do a albino bristlenose pleco A's I have 2 males Nd 1 female in my 75 gal and I can put one of the males in there!
I do love cories but I kind of want the ram eggs to hatch so I can see how they parent. And then may e sell the babies. I can put some peppered cories in here!
As for the rams. Im still not sure if I want 2 pairs of bolvian or 1 Bolivian pair and 1 German blue. *** seen 50 YouTube videos with the 2 together and both had beautiful colors. So idk. I won't make the decision until I actualy get my tank set up and all that good stuff and see the fish at the store. If I decide to get a pair of each, I will make aure each aide of the tank has what each pair needs to breed and stay happy!


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

You cant raise fry in a community tank. They are quite poor parents and need a seperate tank and dimmer lighting to raise the fry. They also give up more easily than other fish, leaving the fry unprotected. I'm amazed they survive in the wild. The fry will all be eaten especially be tetras, plecos, etc, at some stage in life. Angels love fry too.

Get it fer lookin at dont expect fry to survive in that setup.


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

As for the videos of people on youtube with a german blue and a bolivian together, there is no rule against stupid people posting on youtube.

There's a video on there of a rich man who buys a helicopter and 'doesn't need lessons' because he's a "MAN". It ends unfortunately. In both cases. I assure you.

In a huuuuge tank you could do it and then only the blues would be getting jerked around in terms of too cold too alkaline which is better than that + aggression but why?

You can get the same colors the rams have in a harmless tetra. Have you seen how many choices you have? It has to be like 150.

Lemon, Bleeding heart, white tip, false neon (nope angels won't eat em if you buy neons big angels small they never get it), X ray, pristella... etc etc

Or why not even swap the tetras for say a group of platys which come in 10000 colors and make a gorgeous addition to a tank and periodically produce fun moving snacks? Make sure to keep the F to M ratio high on them.


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

Oh ok! Then I might consider some cories! thanks


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

So Everones saying that a breeding pair of Angels,
2 breeding pair of rams
A school of tetras between 6-9
A school of cories like 5 
And a 4 inch albino bristlenose pleco. Will all work in this tank!?


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

And Im ok with having 2 breeding pAirs of bolvian rams, I guess I don't have to have a pIr of German blues but I am like a kid at a 2 story candy store when I go to get fish. So I never no what I want and wat I end up getting is just what I think will work!


----------



## mwomack (Oct 4, 2011)

I would do otos instead of cories. IME rams get fed up with cories, and otos won't go after eggs. I love angels, but they are expert hunters, so don't be surprised if you lose any fry as well as the occassions schooling fish.

I have 1 M and 3 F bolivians in a tank. I had a ton of aggression when I tried to do just a pair, I feel like I've reached harmony now.

Also, I love german rams, but their personality is nothing compared to Bolivians. Our GBR hide, whereas our bolivians come right up to me.


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

so your recamending i get 1 male and 3 female bolivain rams?

what if the store has a already formed pair? would that be better than getting 3 females?


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

mwomack said:


> I would do otos instead of cories. IME rams get fed up with cories,


 Bolivians don't. It depends on the cory species. Some are more 'aggressive feeders'. Bolivians don't like being 'touched'. Bronze cories are perfect mates for bolivians. They won't hurt them. May chase them from food they want but not with the intent of harm, just of getting food.


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

jsmeesterr said:


> So Everones saying that a breeding pair of Angels,
> 2 breeding pair of rams
> A school of tetras between 6-9
> A school of cories like 5
> And a 4 inch albino bristlenose pleco. Will all work in this tank!?


Again, yes, but I protest the second breeding pair of bolivians. But yes.

Cories aim for more than five at least 8
they like eachother a lot. 
Albino bristlenose, non albino bristlenose  yes fine
9 tetras is ok.

Anyways, so yes, go ahead. Keep an eye on it.

Put the two desirable ram territories (flatter, rounded smooth stones and cover) on opposite ends of the tank not the middle and use like a log of mopani or something as a divider down the middle. They like things like this and will peck them to indicate a territory boundary. It might work. Who knows. With the two pairs I mean.

(I'd suggest a 36x24 or more to multipair bolivians, or a 48x18 to guarantee nobody's getting beaten to a pulp but that is JM2C)

The angels and corys don't interact, nothing will interact with the pleco, bolivians will interact, may be some fighting, may be some mating. They do not awknowledge angels even when feeding only in defense and ditto. So generally, its perfect, except I have my doubts about the second pair. If you had one pair, I'd say sounds like about a perfect setup, but it is YOUR tank . Get two pairs and keep us up to date in a thread about it :wink:


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

I have had cories swim all the way up to the top of the tank to steal angelfish eggs, so yes they will interact; cories are bottom dwellers in nature, but that doesnt mean they wont venture to the top should there be a good reason for it. I'd say aim for around 10 tetras; they dont produce a lot of waste anyways so having a few more won't matter.


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

ok! thanks! seems i got mixed reviews on the cories, but thats ok. i have a bunch in my 75 gal so if the babies i have, have to go in there thats fine with me! i think if i do want to add the cories it wont be for a while, adding to it wont be a while- the babies i have are small so they wouldnt be of age anytime soon anyway  . thanks again! i will keep an eye on the 2 pairs


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

BelieveInBlue said:


> I have had cories swim all the way up to the top of the tank to steal angelfish eggs, so yes they will interact; cories are bottom dwellers in nature, but that doesnt mean they wont venture to the top should there be a good reason for it. I'd say aim for around 10 tetras; they dont produce a lot of waste anyways so having a few more won't matter.


 That isn't interaction that's corys being corys and sniffing out one of their preferred foods. JM2C

I also think 10 tetras is ok. As for the eggs, best to remove anyways in a community tank to prevent aggression. When I had a breeding pair of bolivians and angels together, I'd remove the eggs into a baggie, then that would be one of the days feedings for everyone. Angels happily eat their own eggs, as does anything else, when they fall from the 'food place outside the water where monsters live'

Or you can remove the eggs into a tumbler in a seperate tank very carefully (never take a fish egg you want to hatch out of water it reduces its chances to change the pressure on it) if you want to raise anything. 
GL


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

Is it ok if I leave the eggs in there?- say I dont even see them? Would there be any chance the parents will have great parenting skills and have them hatch?

And I've gotten mixed reviews on a couple other websites that a breeding pair of angels are really agressive when they have the babies.. Is this true? Will the Angels attack either the tetras or cories or 2 breeding pairs of Bolivian rams?


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

No no no. Fry won't raise up with tetras and other fish around. The parents become aggressive and it 'harshes the mellow' of the tank. You want to remove the eggs. You can't miss it. Why are these fish defending this rock/leaf etc. It's too obvious.


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

So a breeding pair of angels will not be agressive towards the smaller fish if they don't have any eggs to protect? Right?


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

more or less I suppose; depends on the pair. the 2 pairs I have in my 50L flare at each other constantly, but they mostly leave the other fish alone.

The angel's aggression will probably vary from pair to pair; I've had pairs that ripped through everything, and pairs that completely ignored everything. You may have some fry survive, if you have enough plants and your angels are big enough; not a lot of fish would want to mess with a pair of 6 inch cichlid parents  chances are though, if the other fish don't get to the eggs, the parents will probably eat the eggs themselves.


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

BelieveInBlue said:


> The angel's aggression will probably vary from pair to pair; I've had pairs that ripped through everything, and pairs that completely ignored everything. You may have some fry survive, if you have enough plants and your angels are big enough; not a lot of fish would want to mess with a pair of 6 inch cichlid parents  chances are though, if the other fish don't get to the eggs, the parents will probably eat the eggs themselves.


Long time tank bred angels are more docile parents which is another thing to consider too. I'd fear the wrath of W/C false altums in a community tank but something like Koi angels will be less threatening. Regardless I suggest just remove the eggs, via vaccuum or whatever into a net and use as food. The fish will peck at you but even 6" angels don't seem to be able to break skin I ignored it.



jsmeesterr said:


> So a breeding pair of angels will not be agressive towards the smaller fish if they don't have any eggs to protect? Right?


 That's about it  Most of them won't. Don't get like Wild caught or F1 angels though. They will be more vinegary when breeding. Most fish lose some of the "GET AWAY FROM MY KIDS!" as you go through CB generations for some reason. I've seen Bolivian Rams so many generations CB they didn't even try to protect their eggs when I was vaccuuming near by "Meh not worth it" they said.


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

Ok! Thanks! I am hoping I can find a breeding pair of a black angel and the other kind! 
SILLY QUESTION!- different types of Angels can mate with eachother right!? Like a black angel and a koi angel?!  those 2 Angels I would like to get!


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

Now I want to set my stocking in stone!

So a breeding pair of angels
2 breeding pairs of Bolivian rams(so 2m:2f)
A school of tetras(I kindof like the gold pristellA)
A school of cories- 5 or so
And a albino bristlenose pleco?
This will all work right


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

jsmeesterr said:


> Now I want to set my stocking in stone!
> 
> So a breeding pair of angels
> 2 breeding pairs of Bolivian rams(so 2m:2f)
> ...


Get 9 corys. I still say 1 pair of bolivians but yes buy it. BTW if you like pristellas may I suggest you'd prefer lemon?











jsmeesterr said:


> Ok! Thanks! I am hoping I can find a breeding pair of a black angel and the other kind!
> SILLY QUESTION!- different types of Angels can mate with eachother right!? Like a black angel and a koi angel?!  those 2 Angels I would like to get!


 yes. Any combo. Remember just because you put a man and woman in a room and lock it nothing will happen. You want to get like 4 angels, wait for a pair, remove the others. Give them choices and let them decide if you can this is better. They can be more picky for mates than other cichlids and will mistreat that 'silver medal girlfriend'.

And remember get big bolivians to sex well and be careful and take your time. Its a little tricky. Angels IMO are easy if you get adults based on face head and body shape but I've had both so long others may disagree but I can call it. JM2C. Not saying I'm special. You could also get like 6 small angels, wait for a pair once they grow out. They will school as juvies and only seek out mates and territory as adults then you find your pair, or it finds itself rather.


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

Yea 8 cories could work seeing I have 8 baby cories ribbons in my 20 gal.

Well I don't want a whole bunch of angels + the other fish I want so I think I will work out a deal with a fish store that I get how ever many angels and get a lair and return the others and put those in the tank first! And have those the only fish inthe tank until 2 pair up. Or maybe I could go tO the 2 self own stores i no of and see if they have angels already paired up instead of getting multiple ones! Then put the other fish in!

Thanks


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

Pre paired would make your life easier. Don't overwhelm your biofilter ( assume this tank is cycled)? as you add fish. You can get cycled media off people to help it along.


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

Keep in mind that if you cross 2 strains, you may end up with a hybrid strain, or the dominant strain may show up completely and the recessive strain may not show at all. As always, getting a group of juveniles and letting them pair off themselves is much better than forcing a pair. In a 3 foot tank though, having even 4 angels may prove to be too much. I say get 4 juveniles, which'll give you about 97% chance of getting 1 pair I think (the exact number is probably off, but not by far if it is).


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

Yea hopefully I can find a already paired ones. If not then I'll get the 4 then give back 2. But pray to god I can find a already paired couple to speed up the process of getting everyfish in the tank!


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

This is going to be a gorgeous tank with a fantastic group of fish.. I'd just like to point out that corys need a soft substrate so as not to damage their barbles on their noses.. Planted tank substrate is often rough and can irritate (scratch and cut and damage) and cause infection on torn or damaged barbles quite easily. There are many threads on sites like planetcatfish where you can read up on this. Just something to think about.


----------



## SEAN420 (Nov 24, 2011)

hmm, i got quite a bit of cories, pebbles all over.. fake plants galore.. they even ate up my two HornWart plants.. And they all seem quite fine and happy.. fat lil ones too.. Specially the Palaetus specie i believe and the Green cory's.. the others are staying their size


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

I think my rocks are not going to be harmful to my cories(hopefully!) I hope this will be a beautiful tank I actually just set up the tank today! And am slowly adding fish now!


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

post pics opcorn:


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

i will tomorrow since the water looks a bit not clear and the decor is not how i want it! so tmrw i will


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

So I hav my 4 Bolivian rams. I believe they are all correctly sexed 2m2f, but the 2 new ones are a but small to tell, i will probably post pics when they are old just for a double check!

When I had the 2 old ones in my old tank, I do velive they where a pair! They didn't mate but did everything Together!
But I don't see them swimming together A's a pair again yet A's I just put them in yesterday!
And I would like to no how long it could take for the 2 pairs to form! I no it may not happen but you no what I mean!

Pictures will be posted soon!


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

There's no hard and fast rule for that; it could takes days, it could takes weeks, it could take months, or it could simply never happen. Just provide them with the proper care, and they'll pair off once they want to, which is usually within a month.


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

Ok good! All of mine are being nice toeachother! Exspect the mLes. they aLl make a school of 4 and east together


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

UPDATE!
so I just wanted to give you guys an update on my 38 gallon tank.

I believe i started it like January 5th? I'm not positive tho.

My stocking right now is...
4 Bolivian rams 2M:2F. It's going good so far. Of course the males flare at eachother sometime, the both like o e of the females and them the 2nd female is more shy by herself kinda thing. But I'm starting to get her to hand feed bloodworms out of my hand like the rest of them do.
I haven't noticed any pairing up yet, and I'm wondering if I should add a female to make it 2m 3f and then if I end up with 2 pairs I'll jut always have that Extra female.

Also I bought 6 orange Von rio flame tetras but they were mean so I returned them for 6 lemon tetras and I like those,
I also have 8 or 9 babyish peppered cories. I think I'm going to lower the school to 5 or 6 th0.
And then I have 3 platties thT I just thru in there!

So now I want to add,
1 honeyset gourami- how would this and the angels. Do?
2 angels- I like black Angels and koi Angels so 1 of each maybe.
And also I want to add 1 male albino bristlenose pleco and 1-2 femAle black bristlenoses!


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

Here's what I think:
Ditch the platies and add more lemon tetras; keep the cories as is, they like to be in a group, especially when young. Angels are fine, but if you mix two strains, you'll most likely end up with some oddly coloured fry. No to the gourami; it might work, but i wouldn't risk it. BNP are fine as long as you don't mind the poop, and they make a LOT of poop; wouldn't get more than 2 though, and they will spawn quite readily, even in community tanks. They will also guard their fry.


----------



## Just Me... (Dec 27, 2011)

BelieveInBlue said:


> Here's what I think:
> Ditch the platies and add more lemon tetras; keep the cories as is, they like to be in a group, especially when young. Angels are fine, but if you mix two strains, you'll most likely end up with some oddly coloured fry. No to the gourami; it might work, but i wouldn't risk it. BNP are fine as long as you don't mind the poop, and they make a LOT of poop; wouldn't get more than 2 though, and they will spawn quite readily, even in community tanks. They will also guard their fry.


+1! Go with either black or koi angels. The kids, if any, will look really crazy! Black angels would contrast awesomely with lemon tetras. I love the amount of cories you're doing. They're the funnest noncichlid fish to watch. BNs... I would try rubberlips. They're smaller, really cool looking, and just as great as clearing the algae away. And they poop less to boot. And they're much less destructive. Oh, and don't get adult or near-to-adult angels. They don't pair as well, and they might consider the cories as snacks (and probably choke and suffocate)! Any pictures?


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

Thank you!
Yea you guys are right, I am going to get 2 black veil angel fish!
And I'm also going to bump the lemon tetra school to like 8 or 9!
And I am trying to sell my platties but I no no one with a fish tank! I'm trying to sell them to people of craigslist!

So now I have a question.
None of the stores I got to have any black veil angelfish so I think I want to try ordering 2 of them off liveaquaria.com. I've heard alot of good things about it and it is located in like Kenosha Wisconsin and I live in green bay Wisconsin so the shipping cost won't be to bad.
But has anyone ever ordered from this advises?- would I be able to get 1 male and 1 female and also maybe have them already being a breeding pair?

Wat if I can't get 2 different sexes and just get random ones?
What would happen if I had 2 males?
2 females?
1 male and 1 female but weren't a pair already? Would they mostlikely become a breeding pair?

And I could put pics up but my camera is horrible and makes the picture quality horrible.
Is there any way I can go on photobucket.com (or a different website) and be able to upload them off you my iPod touch?- it takes great pictures.


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

Hello?


----------



## magpie (Nov 12, 2011)

Not sure about the angels... but you could upload your photos from the ipod, put them on photobucket, and then insert them using the "Img" button when you post. I do something similar with Flickr.


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

If you end up with two of the same sex, without any mates nearby, they should be ok... You'll probably see bickering now and then, but they're unlikely to result in more than a torn fin here and there, and those heal in a matter of days.


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

ok thank you!

hopefully i can get 1 male and 1 female, i think thatd be a cool experience to have a mated pair stick together


----------

